# Congress Facilities



## Crabtree Farm (Jul 9, 2008)

I can not remember the name of the facility in Cloverdale. Does anyone know. I want to make sure I have directions. I did not see any address on the entry forms or information sheets.

Tina


----------



## Leeana (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a link to the website .. directions/address is on there sometime im sure http://www.crossroadsarena.net/


----------

